

Registry of interest - yread
http://www.monbiot.com/registry-of-interests/

======
getonit
Monbiot is a shining beacon of integrity, in very sharp contrast to most of
his peers. Exceptionally detailed in citations, the ability to change his mind
and fight furiously for a cause he was previously against (Nuclear power), and
now this.

Here's to hoping a few more follow in his footsteps...

~~~
getonit
I can't help but feel we have the media we deserve, if this is the scale of
reaction to Monbiot's registry... _sigh_

